# Nightmare job



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I have definitely learned from this job. I got in the habit of taking on every job that came my way so I could keep myself and my crew busy but that bit in the butt pretty hard. 

I am no longer doing bids or agreeing to jobs sight unseen. I at least need prints or pictures and I reserve the right to walk away if the job varies from what I'm told. (ie. "The floor is wide open" when in fact it's got more obstacles than a ninja warrior course)

If I get offered a job with set pricing. I will review it fully and if I don't think the pay is right then I don't take the job

I want all details of patterns and layouts prior to starting and the customer and or GC must sign or initial them


----------



## RMcMaken (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what state you're in but the Arizona registrar of contractors doesn't take kindly to GC's not paying subs. I would keep in mind that your contract is with the GC not the homeowner and I would remind him of that.

What really matters is how your contract is written. Mine says that all work will be performed to accepted building standards with materials of the brand of my choosing unless otherwise stated in writing in the contract documents. I might suggest adding a similar clause to your contract. For the future.

In your position I would point that clause out to the customer and GC as a specific wood pattern definitely needs to be clear. But that doesn't help you now. 

There's no way I would re do that work on my dime. I would report the GC to the registrar, have my lawyer send a notice that the debt is going to collection or whatever his suggestion is and walk away with the expectation I wasn't getting anything from it.

When some one screws me over its ALWAYS my fault for not protecting myself better. If it was any other way bad things would happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

